# Does anyone know if/when the VCube 6b plans to come out?



## dmchale (Feb 24, 2009)

Just curious if anyone knew anything. Tried search, failed, made topic. Thanks


----------



## thinkdifferent (Feb 24, 2009)

I recently emailed the v-cube company about this exact topic. They replied saying that currently there is no planned time frame for the the release of the 6b and their other new puzzles (the ones listed on this website).


----------



## ThePizzaGuy92 (Feb 24, 2009)

thinkdifferent said:


> I recently emailed the v-cube company about this exact topic. They replied saying that currently there is no planned time frame for the the release of the 6b and their other new puzzles (the ones listed on this website).



I haven't seen any prototypes and plans to do any of them... I forgot about the other v-cubes. haha


----------



## TomZ (Feb 24, 2009)

Also keep in mind (if waiting for the V6b is your motivation not to buy a V6a right now) that the V6b will not nessecarily resolve the issues the V6a has. Except for the exterior shape it is identical, according to the patent. 

I don't expect to see any new puzzles from Verdes anytime soon.


----------



## dmchale (Feb 25, 2009)

meh, I knew most of the other puzzles (8x8x8 and up) were on "indefinite timeframe", I was just hoping for better news re: the 6b. Thanks for the replies all.

TomZ, do you have a link on that patent? I'd be interested to see what you are looking at, because I thought the entire point of the 6b was to rework its innards akin to the v7, hence why it was getting the "bulge". I believe you, I'd just like to see the docs myself for the read is all.


----------



## Unknown.soul (Feb 25, 2009)

V-Cubes patent


----------



## qqwref (Feb 25, 2009)

Never, if you guys start buying the knockoffs.


----------



## crazyasianskills (Feb 25, 2009)

qqwref said:


> Never, if you guys start buying the knockoffs.



FOR PETE'S SAKE, DON'T BUY KNOCKOFFS!!!!


----------



## dmchale (Feb 25, 2009)

uhhh... thanks for the hijack? 

Thanks for the link, unknown.soul. Honestly from what I'm looking at, the 6a and 6b really may have slightly different inner workings. It's admittedly difficult to tell from most of the parts drawings - but I'm curious why the larger flat areas on parts 7 and 8 would have diamond shapes in the middle, with a vertical line, in the 6b diagrams, while on the 6a diagrams the lines seem to converge on a lower central point. 

Also, the angle graphs for both are similar but the 6b image displays R1 through R5, while the 6a only demonstrates R1 through R4. 

Who knows, maybe I'm looking for something where there's nothing. I was under the original impression that the guts would be quite a bit different between the versions, and obviously from the patent that isn't the case. But a guy can always hope that the 6b would improve on the 6a, right?


----------



## Hadley4000 (Feb 25, 2009)

I am going to call it. I don't think V-Cubes will release any new products. At all.


----------



## BigSams (Feb 25, 2009)

they better release them... or else ill cry :'(

wait so why do you think they wont release anymore cubes? >V7 is understandable but there is significant profits to be made from V6b, V4, V3 (which has really funky cubies) and even V2


----------



## byu (Feb 25, 2009)

I would definitely like V-Cubes to make a V3, I'd buy it for sure. I like the V-Cube design of cubes, and they are very stable. Putting the technology behind the V-Cubes in a 3x3x3 would completely change speedcubing in my opinion.

However, whether it would be profitable for the company to make a V3 is a different case. There is already so much competition for 3x3x3, that V-Cubes may have difficulty with a V3 (and V2 and V4 for that matter), with DIYs and all these other great cubes already on the market.

As for a V6b, V8, V9, V10, V11, a V6b from the illustrations looks like a pillowed V6, and that may be nice, but I don't really see much of a difference while speedsolving. V9-V11 I hardly expect V-Cubes to make, once you know the idea of how to solve a bigcube (centers, pair up edges, solve like 3x3x3) it just gets more time consuming to solve a bigger cube, not harder.


----------



## BigSams (Feb 25, 2009)

with the current quality of VCube products, i think Verdes would be a fool not to take advantage of the possibilities. he is probably just biding his time. remember how long it seemed before the "olympic cubes" came out?
he is being secretive to increase the anticipation, and when the time is ripe he will announce it.
this will probably be his order of production:
V6b - for long-time waiters and disappointed original V6 buyers
V4 - another big cube, but less competition for this market than 3x3, and since they will have a good rep for bigcubes by then, there will be no problem
V2 - to make final preparations for 3x3 launch - they need to show that smaller/regular V-cubes are just as good as big V-cubes
V3 - long awaited, and will probably be out of stock very soon

and they will probaby also either randomly throw in V8-V11 here and there, or go from 8-11 after V3.

this is the business plan that i think makes the most sense.


----------



## AvGalen (Feb 25, 2009)

BigSams said:


> with the current quality of VCube products, i think Verdes would be a fool not to take advantage of the possibilities. he is probably just biding his time. remember how long it seemed before the "olympic cubes" came out?
> he is being secretive to increase the anticipation, and when the time is ripe he will announce it.
> this will probably be his order of production:
> V6b - for long-time waiters and disappointed original V6 buyers
> ...



It is an excellent business plan and I would have agreed if there was no clone-maker. Now I think that the clone-maker will start building those puzzles and that V-Cubes will try to make a patent/licensing deal so they get money for every sold clone. It just seems that the clone-maker is moving at a higher speed than Verdes can follow


----------



## Drucifer (Feb 25, 2009)

As much as I like my V5, V6, and V7 I don't think I would be buying the V8, V9, V10, and V11 anytime soon. As Byu said, it doesn't get any more complex just more time consuming. The prices for the larger cubes is just going to go up and up. Sure it would be nice to own as a cube collector but at what cost.


----------



## Mike Hughey (Feb 25, 2009)

AvGalen said:


> It is an excellent business plan and I would have agreed if there was no clone-maker. Now I think that the clone-maker will start building those puzzles and that V-Cubes will try to make a patent/licensing deal so they get money for every sold clone. It just seems that the clone-maker is moving at a higher speed than Verdes can follow


I think this is true. Unless Verdes can find a way to stop it, I'm afraid we've seen the last of the V-Cube releases. The 9x9x9 will probably be out this year from China, and I guess I'll buy one as soon as it comes out so I can BLD solve it. I promise I'll smash it and buy a real V-Cube one if Verdes ever comes out with one, but I doubt I'll have to worry about that happening. And surely it's only a matter of time before a clone-maker generates a 3x3x3. I'm betting we're only months away from seeing it, at the most.

It's very sad, to me. I love the fact that the V-Cubes are built like tanks - they're the only cubes I have that feel like they will last forever. (I know they probably won't, but they certainly feel like they will.)


----------



## TomZ (Feb 25, 2009)

Mike Hughey said:


> I think this is true. Unless Verdes can find a way to stop it, I'm afraid we've seen the last of the V-Cube releases. The 9x9x9 will probably be out this year from China, and I guess I'll buy one as soon as it comes out so I can BLD solve it. I promise I'll smash it and buy a real V-Cube one if Verdes ever comes out with one, but I doubt I'll have to worry about that happening. And surely it's only a matter of time before a clone-maker generates a 3x3x3. I'm betting we're only months away from seeing it, at the most.



I don't think there will be fake V-Cubes N before the real V-Cubes N are released. It appears that clone companies need to get their hands on originals to make their clones from before replicating it. I think there is little chance of them doing it on their own. And if they did do it on their own, it wouldn't neededly be a knockoff. V-Cubes does own their mechanism, but not the idea of a NxNxN cube.


----------



## AvGalen (Feb 25, 2009)

TomZ said:


> Mike Hughey said:
> 
> 
> > I think this is true. Unless Verdes can find a way to stop it, I'm afraid we've seen the last of the V-Cube releases. The 9x9x9 will probably be out this year from China, and I guess I'll buy one as soon as it comes out so I can BLD solve it. I promise I'll smash it and buy a real V-Cube one if Verdes ever comes out with one, but I doubt I'll have to worry about that happening. And surely it's only a matter of time before a clone-maker generates a 3x3x3. I'm betting we're only months away from seeing it, at the most.
> ...


I think you are wrong. There is already more talk about a "fake 9x9x9" than there has been about a V9


----------



## Mike Hughey (Feb 25, 2009)

TomZ said:


> Mike Hughey said:
> 
> 
> > I think this is true. Unless Verdes can find a way to stop it, I'm afraid we've seen the last of the V-Cube releases. The 9x9x9 will probably be out this year from China, and I guess I'll buy one as soon as it comes out so I can BLD solve it. I promise I'll smash it and buy a real V-Cube one if Verdes ever comes out with one, but I doubt I'll have to worry about that happening. And surely it's only a matter of time before a clone-maker generates a 3x3x3. I'm betting we're only months away from seeing it, at the most.
> ...



Did you not see the published patents? Especially with a working 7x7x7 to go from, it should be quite easy for them to come up with a working 9x9x9 without having a Verdes cube to work from. It's very disappointing - Verdes tried to follow the rules by going to the expense and trouble to gain a proper patent, and now he will be destroyed due to that very effort. Totally unfair.


----------



## panyan (Feb 25, 2009)

Hadley4000 said:


> I am going to call it. I don't think V-Cubes will release any new products. At all.



i think it looks doubtful too, even though i love their products


----------



## TMOY (Feb 26, 2009)

byu said:


> once you know the idea of how to solve a bigcube (centers, pair up edges, solve like 3x3x3) it just gets more time consuming to solve a bigger cube, not harder.


I agree with you. Once you know the idea of how to solve a big cube (2 centers, corners, all edges, the four remaining centers), it just gets more time consuming to solve a bigger cube, not harder.
Sorry, coouldn't resist


----------



## qqwref (Feb 26, 2009)

I agree if you only want to solve it. But as the cube gets bigger, solving it quickly gets more difficult. So for me, even a 9x9 or 10x10 is still interesting.


----------



## Erik (Feb 26, 2009)

> Does anyone know if/when the VCube 6b plans to come out


If someone would know they would already post it here.
So the answer: NO, but it probably will come out some day. No, nobody can give a decent indication of 'some day' sadly.
And yes, qqwref is right, don't buy those clones if you want to support fairness and more V-cubes to come out.


----------

